
MongoDB University – Learn MongoDB from MongoDB - mrccc
https://university.mongodb.com/
======
thisgoodlife
Thanks, but I will stick with postgresql + redis. It's scary to know that the
database vendor might change the license to force you to either pay them or
open source everything you write.

